# problem with link in "January Coupons" pdf...



## beverson (Jan 16, 2005)

I wanted to let you guys know that the link in the coupon for BlackHammer Firearms 2 isn't working... it just goes to the main page of RPGNow... 

Also, I assume that since these are "January" coupons that they expire at the end of the month, but it doesn't say anywhere... I just want to make sure they don't expire sooner...

thanks


----------



## HellHound (Jan 16, 2005)

The link is a coupon code - it should bring you to the front page of RPGnow, but also put the coupon into your cookies. Then you have to find the product, and when you buy it, it will be at the reduced price.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 16, 2005)

Oh, and since the PDF will be in circulation for some time, don't expect the coupons to expire until mid-Feb at the earliest.


----------



## beverson (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, when I click on the link for BlackHammer Firearms 3, it goes right to the shopping cart and shows the discounted price.  But BF2 just goes to the main page, and when I add it to the cart myself, there's no discount...


----------



## HellHound (Jan 17, 2005)

Strange - I'll check that with Phil.


----------



## philreed (Jan 17, 2005)

I had a number in the wrong place. The corrected PDF is loaded in place of the error copy.


----------



## beverson (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks, that did it.  Worked like a charm...


----------



## beverson (Jan 17, 2005)

ooops... managed to make a double post....


----------



## HellHound (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Phil. You rock.


----------

